# Squeeze off the line?



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

I'm just wondering if you guys activate the nitrous at the specified 3k rpm or if some of you activate it lower than that. I realize the negative effects of juicing too early, but im just curious. The startoff in my 1/4 mile is killing my overall time.

-Andrew-


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

give it a try, and let us know


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

What have you run so far in 1/4 with that set-up im just curious because im probly gonna go the nitrous route......


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Might i just throw it in, that the ga16de was not made, nor intended to rip off the line... its just a blatent fact.. some people are afraid to admit it.. But once turbo'd it can be a little more fun... I had mine for 2 years.. and it never was fast.. no matter how many gay bolt ons i did.. it was just too slow... i was going the turbo route.. but changed my mind.. I got me an S13, and its faster than the 200sx ever could have dreamed to be with all the mods i had done.. and my s13 is stock


----------



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

Chuck said:


> give it a try, and let us know


Smart ass!!! Haha, jp. :cheers: 

BTW, something is seriously wrong with your 200sx is a stock s13 beats it in the 1/4 mile. Handling and braking wise, i understand. But damn, i kill s13s with the ka(non-turbo) without using my nitrous. Hmmm...curious.

-Andrew-


----------



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> What have you run so far in 1/4 with that set-up im just curious because im probly gonna go the nitrous route......


I'm running roughly a 16.600 @ 81mph without nitrous and a 15.912 @ 90mph with nitrous. Thats without a bottle heater though with pressure at about 850. If you got high milage, watch your maintenance. I'm having my leaking head gasket replaced next week. Just be sure to do your homework.

I like the nitrous route because its an "advanced bolt-on." Doesnt kill milage and WAY cheaper than turbo. I'm gonna keep this car for only 1-2 more years so this was the best route for some instant gratification.

-Andrew-


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I have the JWT nitrous setup for a turbo engine. It is made to boost off the line to spool the turbo up fast. It uses the ECU to sense when the TPS is wide open and starts to spray. It then monitors the MAF and when it maxes out due to the combination of nitrous and boost, it stops spraying. It works like a charm. You just arm it and forget it.

It dropped my 60' times from 2.2951 to 2.0157 seconds. That's with a 50 shot and 9# of boost with an auto trans and 3200rpm stall converter.

Lew


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> I have the JWT nitrous setup for a turbo engine. It is made to boost off the line to spool the turbo up fast. It uses the ECU to sense when the TPS is wide open and starts to spray. It then monitors the MAF and when it maxes out due to the combination of nitrous and boost, it stops spraying. It works like a charm. You just arm it and forget it.
> 
> It dropped my 60' times from 2.2951 to 2.0157 seconds. That's with a 50 shot and 9# of boost with an auto trans and 3200rpm stall converter.
> 
> Lew


works well for you? i was thinking about a setup like this once i start running at NED. minus i was debating on a 25shot (dont wanna juice the hell out of my new engine). hmm. i'll hafta look into this.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Jasper said:


> works well for you? i was thinking about a setup like this once i start running at NED. minus i was debating on a 25shot (dont wanna juice the hell out of my new engine). hmm. i'll hafta look into this.


You can see my nitrous installation here.

Lew


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

IMO you should be getting better times then a 15.9...A stock SE-R runs a mid to high 15 stock....You should get a header and maybe a flywheel. I would think you could hit low 15's with that...Good Luck with your car though man..


----------



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> IMO you should be getting better times then a 15.9...A stock SE-R runs a mid to high 15 stock....You should get a header and maybe a flywheel. I would think you could hit low 15's with that...Good Luck with your car though man..


I was thinking the same thing concerning my 1/4 mile time. Headers is next on my list.

-Andrew-


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

there is a thread somewhere about a guy who had only intake header and exhaust with a 65 shot and a pair of slicks and he ran a 14.1.....I have that same thing plus an Act clutch and Fidanza flywheel. I want to run a 65 shot with slick and see if I can break into the low 14's as well.....And he did this way back in the day like in 93 I believe....So


----------



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

QUOTE=Nuskoolthere is a thread somewhere about a guy who had only intake header and exhaust with a 65 shot and a pair of slicks and he ran a 14.1.....I have that same thing plus an Act clutch and Fidanza flywheel. I want to run a 65 shot with slick and see if I can break into the low 14's as well.....And he did this way back in the day like in 93 I believe....So/QUOTE i remember reading that once too. If i went with slicks, id break an axle with my luck nowadays.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

as of now, ive ridden in ONE car that juices off the line
an 89 Mustang LX, with about $20k into it. 750whp blown smallblock (on race gas) running 2 - 250shots of nitrous.

i thought i was going to die. he showed me what it can do. we went down the highway at 3am (no one around, we had a car checking for 2 miles in front of us). he stopped. revved to 3400, and dumped the clutch, hit the first nitrous shot, car almost went sideways and SCREWED down the highway, 2nd gear, 3rd gear, he hit the second shot,...i honestly thought the seat (5pnt harness) was going to break off and send me flying through the back window. he hit 4th gear, and laughed, he said "look"... i looked, 178mph. he slowed down (to about 90), then we went to wendys. i couldnt eat. my stomach was somewhere about 4 exits back. kind of off topic, but somewhat relevant to spraying off the line. holy sh*t.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

by the way, its a 7second car. lol just thought i'd add that.


----------

